
Show HN: AddictionLocker – Simple Password Manager to reduce screen-time - jwally
https://addictionlocker.com
======
jwally
I built this as a way to curb my own screen-time (which has exploded during
the pandemic). Everything I set up to limit my screentime, I'd inevetably just
unlock it (because I set the password) and binge harder. This lets me hide the
password from myself and makes me donate to charity if I really want it back.

Its still pretty MVP, but would love to hear any feedback on how it could
improve.

